# Barcelona jobs for English Speaking Brit



## Robertej92 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello, I'm looking to move to Barcelona, accomodation is not a problem as I have family there and I know the economic situation is grim but I just want to get out of Britain for quite some time while I don't have any responsibilities, I can speak Spanish to a reasonable degree and am learning Catalan, have 3 Bs and 6 Cs at GCSE level but very little work experience, am willing to do most (legal!) jobs including stuff like bar work, just want to get my foot in the door so I'm wondering if any of you know of job opportunities?

Thanks,

Robert.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Robertej92 said:


> Hello, I'm looking to move to Barcelona, accomodation is not a problem as I have family there and I know the economic situation is grim but I just want to get out of Britain for quite some time while I don't have any responsibilities, I can speak Spanish to a reasonable degree and am learning Catalan, have 3 Bs and 6 Cs at GCSE level but very little work experience, am willing to do most (legal!) jobs including stuff like bar work, just want to get my foot in the door so I'm wondering if any of you know of job opportunities?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Robert.


Hi Robert,

without any real qualifications and no experience it will be very difficult to get a specific job from the outside - they mostly need professionals. I would say the best chance would be to go on job hunt directly in Barcelona. We usually advise against this, but with you having family there I think it will be a hell of a lot easier to just run the gauntlet from door to door to get a foot in the door and go from there. I would guess that your language skills will be your best assets for a start. English, Spanish AND Catalan are great, if you speak them to a good standard, so work intensively on both Spanish and Catalan.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Seb* said:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> without any real qualifications and no experience it will be very difficult to get a specific job from the outside - they mostly need professionals. I would say the best chance would be to go on job hunt directly in Barcelona. We usually advise against this, but with you having family there I think it will be a hell of a lot easier to just run the gauntlet from door to door to get a foot in the door and go from there. I would guess that your language skills will be your best assets for a start. English, Spanish AND Catalan are great, if you speak them to a good standard, so work intensively on both Spanish and Catalan.


I agree, but as Seb says, if you're going to get anything you're going to have to work at it. 
Call centres often need people with language skills. They usually recruit through temping agencies. I think for this reason, and also with your profile in general, you would do well to go round these agencies (ETTs - empresas de Trabajo Temporal in Spanish) and see what they have to say to you.


----------



## Robertej92 (Aug 17, 2011)

I was told that a company called Avis would be a good choice for a call centre so applied to that. I'm thinking of going out there for a weekend in a month or so when I can afford to and scouting out some job opportunities. Plus my Uncle owns a carpenting business there so there could possibly be a chance for some work there but he generally works alone unless he's on a big job.


----------



## Robertej92 (Aug 17, 2011)

I've arranged to go over for a week in October, will give me time to decide on what to do and have a good look around for work


----------



## barca (Aug 18, 2011)

Suggest you obviously look at websites of La Vanguardia and El Periodico - the 2 biggest newspapers here, but also at website of loquo and barcelona-metropolitan (Sorry but can't post the links because it seems I'm new to this forum and it won't let me?!) 

Loquo seems to be the most popular place people go to when looking work (.eg. in bars and call centres) here in Barcelona. Anyway good luck!


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey there, why don´t you invest in doing a recognised English teaching qualification e.g. CELTA, TEFL. Don´t consider the online course, you need to have the teaching practise element in order to secure a teaching job.

Unemployment in Spain is at an all record high, right now, so you´ll be hard pressed to find something which a native Spaniard could do!


----------

